# Ultimate 4-disk edition of PRIDE 35!!!!



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

*Ultimate 4-disk edition of PRIDE 35!!!! (and PRIDE 36 + FCA)*

Look what I found on one of the Russian MMA forums - Ultimate 4-disk edition of PRIDE 35: "Global Supremacy"!!! Looks kind of funny, someone was obviously dreaming and put himself instead of Shogun Besides, PRIDE was in the ring, not octagon! Although the picture looks good.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Dunno if it's just me, but it doesn't look like it sticks with the PRIDE DVD theme. :dunno:


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Dunno if it's just me, but it doesn't look like it sticks with the PRIDE DVD theme.


I think so too, everything is from UFC including light heavyweight division that PRIDE never had, and 4-disk edition of a single event is a little bit crazy.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Haha, decent job on the editing, even though the theme is all wrong.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Is that MaCAulay Culkin?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Is he going for the Rampage look with his face or Shogun? Maybe option 3 is constipation.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Is he going for the Rampage look with his face or Shogun? Maybe option 3 is constipation.


Yeah, that's probably it I think he tried to look like Rampage (chain), Shogun (name) and Henderson/Silva (belt) at the same time!

By the way, there are 2 more: (Complete lack of MMA knowledge)


----------

